# for you Doraphiles .........



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

you may want to look forward to the printing of this work

http://www.eagle-editions.com/dorabook.htm

yee-haw !


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

Any idea on the release date erich??? Looks great...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Sweet! If I can afford it I might get it, sounds good!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

erich, if u were to pick 2 books about the Strum Fw's, which 2 would they be???


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

not sure of publication of the Dora tome but it will be big. I am a little bummed as I have the big monster III./JG 54/JG 26 they did as well as JV 44 Galland Circus, but I am really interested in the JG 301 materials, I have much on this unit but Jerry has much more and of course the colours bands and camo cannot be beat. Just wish the 85.00 US price tag was not so firm. 2 Czech guys have just released their Dora book volume 1 with volume 2 follwoing closely behind.

Les the Sturm books are a tough one, I would definately go for JG 300 volume 1 and 2 right now and the German language IV./JG 3 is in the works to be translated as well as Mombeeks second volume of JG 4 which covers the Sturmgruppe, it is in German and is suppose to be translated over the enxt years into English or so I hear. Freind Barry Smith is going to get the info on Sturmstaffel 1 all corrected as well as covering 11-14thSturm/JG 3 and this is in English. Barry knew quite a few of the chaps ana familie in IV./JG 3 and has done an incredible job of translating tons of docs, pics and text into English. I would assume the latter work by Barry wil be published in the summer of 2006 and what a book it will be !!!!

At present a friend to my north sent me Osprey's rendition of the Sturmgruppen for my watch and I am putting in the proper errata right at this time. I have it on another site and will copy and paste it all in the SturmFw thread I started.........considering the flourishing of so many books by osprey I have to sadly state that the photo quality is dark and every one of the profiles of SturmFw's is incorrect in some way. the author did not do his homework. I have made notes of incorrect captioned photos and it is all discussed in a rather slow manner by me on the LEMB site, even the cover artwork on this Osprey edition is not quite right..........well more on that as I have not really read the text yet. Overall it is a downer for me, but if I were to just pick up a cheaper book on the SturmFw's then this might be of value and with my comments although not really positive, the mistakes are corrected.....

v/r E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

So, to summize, the JG 300 book is the only one that accuratly portrays the Sturms... That sounds wrong....

Could u list for me the books and authors/publisher u recommend concerning the SturmFw's that are in publication now??? There are sooo many books to choose from, and i value ur opinion on this subject more than anyones.... Ive read quite a bit on the subject, as it is probably my favorite WWII topic next to tank busting... 

However, I couldnt tell u the names, although I believe I have been through the Osprey Book....

JG 300 
A Chronicle of a Fighter Geschwader in the Battle for Germany
Volume One: June 1943 - September 1944
by Jean Yves Lorant and Richard Goyat

(I thought this book covers all of JG 300, not just the SturmFw's)????
I am planning on getting this for Xmas, but would like to find some material on just the SturmFw-190A-6/R8...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

And BTW, I am reading Willi Reschkes JG 301/302 Wilde Sau book at the moment, and plan to buy the Green Hearts : First in combat with the Dora 9 (III/JG 54 JG 26) by Axel Urbanke...


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Les your Christmas list is getting larger my friend.

Ok to make it plain and simple and not sure if I can but will try.

JG 300 volume 1 has been released in English through E.E. 85.00 US from them pus shipping. the unit is coverd from summer of 43 covering the Wilde Sau night missions till May/June of 44 on the Bf 109G-6's and Fw 190A's. then it goes over to the day fighter of both types of a/c and finally the Sturm Fw concept with the first aerial battle on 7-7-44 with IV.Sturm/JG 3 and they cover the JG 3 unit involvement just a tad bit. the book or should say this volume ends at September 16, 1944 with the 10.(N)/Jg 300 night staffel Bf 109G-6/AS and G-14/AS victories over RAF Mossies. this last unit forms a bse for one of our books we are writing.
Volume 2 should be available 2006 spring in Englsih and really covers the SturmFW particpation in photos, but I must say at least for aerial battles-text on JG 300 Sturms the first volume covers quite nicely it is just scant on the SturmFw pics. JG 300 wsa to perfome the suicidal Sturm attacks into april of 45 so the second volume will be a host of good information.

IV./JG 3 written by Dr. Jochen Prien, Struve Druck Verlag publishing, in German, then best unit history available until translated into English through Schiffer publications on the East Coast.

Sturmjäger, 2 volumes by Eric Mombeek, released some years ago through E. Editions/ and Drukkerij Pauwels, Kerkstrat 93, B-9900 Eeklo, Belgium. Les the second volume is what you want covering the Sturms day by day as well as the other gruppens 109G's and K's. At present there has been some talk to translate both volumes from German to ?englksih but not sure whom or what publisher. the first volume of Sturmjäer covers Sturmstaffel 1's introduction and although quite intersting is full of mistakes especially the pic captions and this is really when my friend Barry smith is going to take it to task and get it right, but his book is at least a year away.
ospreya English work which just came out and can be purchased through amazon.com for about 15.00 instead of the asking 21.95 price. John Weal author. Aviation elite Units # 20, 128 pages and not even a thank you to Neil Page or myself that chump !  and since I am a really nce guy Les I am going to put my version of the mistakes on the SturmFw thread in several minutes so if anyone wants to buy a cheapo version then so be it. Neil is even talking of doing it so he can put up comment on the web-site of ours...........I'll let ya know as Neil has a much better form of writing stuel than myself.

so off to transmit my thoughts on the Osprey book ......... does this help Les ? You will have to check the other book distributors for Priens and Mombeeks work or wait till they get translated

E ~


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

geez I hate sometimers disease Les..........

for your inquiry on the SturmFw variant 

The Sturmstaffel first used the A-6 with additional armor and had mg's as well as four 2cm weapons. the then had a few A-7/MK's with the mgs and outobard 2cm replaced by the 3cm terror weapon. Both A-6 and A-7 had the heavy 500 pounds of additonal armor plate in and around the cockpit/canopy, wing edges, motor ring

when IV./JG 3 flew on 7-744 they were also equipped with armored A-8's some had the four 2cm weapons and also A-8/R-2's, some with mgs and some without. 
II.Sturm/JG 300 did not receive all the special armor until July 15th but their A-8's had the mg's, or at least some of them did and the outboard 3cm terror weapons fitted.

bottom line no A-6/R8's // they were in the summer of 44 till wars end A-8/R2 and then in November 44's end the A-8/R8 that had factory built on aerodynamic mg fairings the mgs removed on every factory built unit, no more of the mechanics having to delete them in the field


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

Excellent... I will have to wait for the translated versions, as I am not fluent in German... This is a great help to me Erich Thanks! So heres the list.....

IV./JG 3 written by Dr. Jochen Prien, Struve Druck Verlag publishing
Translation due when???

JG 300 volume 1 Available
JG 300 Volume 2 Spring

Sturmjäger, 2 volumes by Eric Mombeek Translation due when???

Osprey Aviation Elite Unit #20 John Weal Available (Sounds like the guys a dick, should I waste the 18 bucks???)


> when my friend Barry smith is going to take it to task and get it right, but his book is at least a year away.


Will this book be available in English on first publ???


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Les no clue on Priens work to be translated but some of the Bf 109 gruppen already have into English. the IVth gruppe is of course the last of JG 3 units so it may be next year.

Mombeeks no clue......... but remember if you want SturmFw's and their missions then volume 2 only. It really is a fine work

Barry Smiths will be in English ............ YES ! next year ?

Weal I believe had his hands forced to publish the SturmFw units which he should have refused, but he was stuck to a deadline and did it anyway. Again I have not read the text yet but it might be suitable. the pics are great although a shade on the dark side and cover adequately the SturmFw's and their pilots, it is just they have been published elsewhere, in those German language books I posted. What is a disappointment to me is the last chapter on Ramm-Kommando Elbe which is not the right name, as I know a pilot who flew this ugly ramming attack. the Sturm Fw units never took part in this bogus mission and Weal I think ran out of ideas to include into his work so came up with this...............poor planning in my feeling.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting...Thanks for the info...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

That book looks incredible...shame about the price...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

If its any help CC, it looks like the book is freakin huge....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

it's amazing what some people will pay for a big one  i once got a book with an RRP £100 BRAND NEW in it's wrapping for £15 which i was rather pleased with.............


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry guys but the days are lost for abig boy book at 25.00 US anymore. True 85.00 seems steep and it is but the copying, editing, good paper, publication costs, scanning in of clear concise photo imges and many need to be rehashed and brightened up takes time and that is monies spent my friends.

there is no way around it. I crack up when I think I used to pay 35.00 in the late 1970's for the W-SS bildbands covering the histories by Munin Verlag. everyone thought those were so spendy at the time. Thin I will wait for the second volume of JG 300 and then buy the big Dora book through Amazon as it will be cheaper supposedly


----------



## JCS (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks great. My birthdays coming up in a few weeks too, maybe I'll ask for an advance order on it....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like a good book.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> If its any help CC, it looks like the book is freakin huge....



Indeed it does, however I do not have th emoney for such luxuries now...my parents my purchase it for Xmas, if im lucky...


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

C.C. I am not even sure when the publishing date will be. In most probability the JG 300 volume 2 will be ready and then the big monster Dora book and between that who knows, maybe some smaller versions of photo books covering a wide array of subject matter


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2005)

Gentlemen be looking for the Feb. 2006 issue at SAM from the UK

www.samnet.co.uk

a very special article on the Dora will be released 8) Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

My JG 300 Vol I is in the mail....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I will have to check it out also.


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 18, 2005)

Les,

..let us know what you think of the JG 300 book ..! by the time you get your book I'll be browsing the French edition of Vol II...in Vol II the authors present details for the first time of II.(Sturm)/JG 300 tank busting operations on the Oder Front in February 1945 ..
since the question of Mombeek's JG 4 book was raised I'll just add that I'm busy translating it right now ..although I don't know when or how the author is planning to publish it..last time I spoke to him he said he'd had it with publishers..so he'll probably release it himself...(as he did for the original German language edition..)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2005)

Im already deep into it, just started up January 1944.... You did a really great job translating this book Neil... Im looking foward to the English Version of Vol2.... ESPECIALLY Volume 2...

Just got done reading about 30 January 1944... Brunings account on page 126, and Dieterles on 127 are excellent examples of Wilde Sau.... Excellent!!!


----------



## Erich (Nov 18, 2005)

ya know this probably isn;t the right thread to do this but since Neil made comment, Les if you want to ask any questions on the volume 1 issue maybe Neil and or I can help ?

just two centos in the boiling pot. 

Les you've got me beat I am still in 1943 though I did a fast forward up to the begiining of September 44 to see the SturmFw battles, I must say some great first person accts and that is what makes this book shine obviously. maybe a little dry due to very little coverage of whom JG 300 attacked as to bomber groups but that is just my opinion as I really like to dig into the other side as well if it is at all possible to cross reference. (I didn't purchase all those bomb group mission reports for nothing).
The Frenchmen really did their thing though with much new information and getting mythical details straightened out.

Great work for volume 1 and obviously Neil made it all very readable .... and stirring


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2005)

> I did a fast forward up to the begiining of September 44 to see the SturmFw battles


You freakin cheater....

There arent many questions concerning the book... Its not the first book Ive read about Night Fighters, but the details concerning JG 300 and the the Wilde Sau are new and exciting... Sooooo many lost machines, especially during the Winter of '43...

I feel as well that knowing who II/JG 300 went up against is important, and in certain instances, the Frenchies do say which unit the Sau were attacking.... Not nearly enough tho...

Im kinda surprised that so far there are not many reports of Mossies being shotdown.... Only a couple so far... Many sightings, but they cant close on em... A couple of Sau do get shotdown by Mossies before 1/44...


----------



## Erich (Nov 18, 2005)

hey man I can do that ..........  

your last sentance will be answered in part when you get to August 44 as before there was only talk and Goebbels and Göring were starting to feel the heat by the German citizens living in and around Berlin, thus something had to be done. Les we're really going to cover this quite indepth in our work from the beginning and then off to 10./JG 300 committments from 8-44 till 11-44. volume 2 in JG 300 will cover more on the night mossie staffel. There are a couple of pics of personalities toward the end of volume 1 as well as the Staffelkapitäns einwinkel Bf 109G-14/AS.

The tactics are in basic form towards the end of volume 1 as well but we will go again quite indepth from several pilots personal accts. In the time frame of 43 early 44 it was all done by trial and error, and the 109's and Fw 190's of different gruppes were hoping they could get airborne and make a very high altitude and then dive down on the unsuspecting Mossie crews


----------

